# Does Algae Disappear?



## RyanMan (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm wondering if proper maintenance of a planted tank will cause algae to go away. What I mean by this is, do I have to remove all of the algae in my tank after I establish a balance? Or will the proper use of CO2, lighting and nutrients override the algae and make it go away without physical removal?. One thought I have is it might depend on the type of algae. What is the case here?


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

RyanMan said:


> I'm wondering if proper maintenance of a planted tank will cause algae to go away. What I mean by this is, do I have to remove all of the algae in my tank after I establish a balance? Or will the proper use of CO2, lighting and nutrients override the algae and make it go away without physical removal?. One thought I have is it might depend on the type of algae. What is the case here?


Proper maintenance wouldn't make algae go away, but proper lighting, co2 and nutrients will. If you get those 3 things right you shouldn't have to worry about scrubbing algae. Work on growing your plants and algae will go bye bye on its own.


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

The great thing about algae (I know shoot me) is its always the first to tell you when your tanks out of balance!


----------



## RyanMan (Sep 14, 2013)

greaser84 said:


> Proper maintenance wouldn't make algae go away, but proper lighting, co2 and nutrients will. If you get those 3 things right you shouldn't have to worry about scrubbing algae. Work on growing your plants and algae will go bye bye on its own.



Haha yeah that's what I meant by maintenance. My bad. I'm just adjusting to EI ferts, medium lighting, and CO2. So I guess we'll know it's working optimally when the GSA and such goes away.


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

RyanMan said:


> Haha yeah that's what I meant by maintenance. My bad. I'm just adjusting to EI ferts, medium lighting, and CO2. So I guess we'll know it's working optimally when the GSA and such goes away.


 Haha Gotcha I thought you meant proper maintenance like cleaning and water changes. Post some pics of your tank, water parameters, dosing schedule, and equipment and we might be able to figure out why you have gsa and such.


----------



## RyanMan (Sep 14, 2013)

greaser84 said:


> Haha Gotcha I thought you meant proper maintenance like cleaning and water changes. Post some pics of your tank, water parameters, dosing schedule, and equipment and we might be able to figure out why you have gsa and such.



Thanks I appreciate the help a lot! I'm not going to jump into that quite yet as I just have CO2 running for the past month. I'm just going to work on getting everything dialed in first to see. Because i have a hunch that that is my problem.


----------

